# What would you do with this. Big hunk of cherry.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok anything not good enough for them to saw a local sawmill gives to me. Most of it is oak. But I got this big piece of cherry. I probably looked like I won a million dollars when I saw them load it on my truck. My uncle has a sawmill so milling cost isn't an issue. How would you cut it.




































It is 18 inches at the big end 20 inches or more at the crotch. 12 inches at the small end.it is 12 feet long. It is 6 feet from the big end to the crotch.


----------



## pimms (Aug 5, 2013)

So you dont have any idea what to do with it yet? I guess it depends how much spare time you have


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I see turning stock out of that piece. I'd cut platter blanks out of the crotch and peppermill/small bowl blanks out of the straight piece.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't decided what I want to make out of it. I thought about turning it, but I thought it might be a better use to cut it into slabs. And use those to build a table or something. I will probably will cut the small log off and turn that. I have tons (literally) of other wood to turn. So I think I will mill this piece.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

2" slabs


----------

